# New Record High For Cash Cattle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just when you think Beef may have maxed out....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cash-cattle-reach-new-record-highs-greg-henderson/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Problem is, with inflation and the value of the dollar decreasing, in actiality you are getting less, not more.... it's deceiving but a fact.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I went to Mcdonalds the other day and had a big mac. The one thing I noticed is that the patties now are just a tiny bit smaller than say last winter. I guess this is how they are dealing with the higher beef prices.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are living in the good old days. Drink it up.

$1.70 will likely be close to the peek for Fats. With current retail prices the packers show to be in the red. When the shoe was on the other foot, we were told incurring a loss was always possible in any market.

Chicken and pork prices will probably keep live beef prices from going higher.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hog987 said:


> So I went to Mcdonalds the other day and had a big mac. The one thing I noticed is that the patties now are just a tiny bit smaller than say last winter. I guess this is how they are dealing with the higher beef prices.


And here I thought McDonald's just added more filler(cardboard) to help offset the rise in the price of beef.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

hog987 said:


> So I went to Mcdonalds the other day and had a big mac. The one thing I noticed is that the patties now are just a tiny bit smaller than say last winter. I guess this is how they are dealing with the higher beef prices.


This is happening all over! And not just with beef!

The American consumer is so under-educated and over-whelmed that they aren't paying attention. And don't get me started about toilet paper....

Ralph

(Clicking my red ruby slippers) "There is no inflation, there is no inflation, there is no inflation."


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> This is happening all over! And not just with beef!
> 
> The American consumer is so under-educated and over-whelmed that they aren't paying attention. And don't get me started about toilet paper....
> 
> ...


Here in Canada now you have to watch when buying bacon. There are still a few 500 gram packages but now a lot are 375 gram, but the same price or even a bit more.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think it ain't happening with round rolls of hay and small squares too, hell I seen some that were just about....well, square


----------

